# Giti brand tires...anyone?



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive noticed that my new 2019 SE has Giti brand tires. The salesman didn't know anything about them. I never heard of the brand before. I wander if they just ran out of Bridgestone and Pirellis on the assembly line. Google search shows them as the world's #11 tire mfr. So far, they seem fairly quiet and have an acceptable ride and handling. Running recommended 41psi. When I first check them they were inflated to 55psi !!!:facepalm: Obviously, this detail was not checked at the dealer and possibly occurred from elevation change when the car was shipped to Denver from Houston.

Curious about expected treadwear and winter traction experiences.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

schagaphonic said:


> Curious about expected treadwear and winter traction experiences.


Well winter they're gonna be awful - like every all season tire. 

I think they're a cheap tire VW is contracted with. Basically a cost cutting measure. But it sounds like they're good tires overall. Proof that namebrands can be easily overhyped 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> Well winter they're gonna be awful - like every all season tire.
> 
> I think they're a cheap tire VW is contracted with. Basically a cost cutting measure.....


I live in northern Ohio in the snow belt and A/S tires are more than adequate for winter conditions in the USA.

How do you know the tire is cheap and is used as a cost cutting measure? Can you back up that statement?


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

schagaphonic said:


> Ive noticed that my new 2019 SE has Giti brand tires. The salesman didn't know anything about them. I never heard of the brand before. I wander if they just ran out of Bridgestone and Pirellis on the assembly line. Google search shows them as the world's #11 tire mfr. So far, they seem fairly quiet and have an acceptable ride and handling. Running recommended 41psi. When I first check them they were inflated to 55psi !!!:facepalm: Obviously, this detail was not checked at the dealer and possibly occurred from elevation change when the car was shipped to Denver from Houston.
> 
> Curious about expected treadwear and winter traction experiences.


I was originally looking at a 2019 S w/DA that had the Giti tires. First time I've ever seen them. Apparently Singapore based (so at least they're not off-brand questionable quality Chinese tires, but still, I'd never heard of them before either). Many of the 17" wheel equipped S and SE's seem to have the Giti's.

My Tig happened to have the Bridgestone Ecopias, but based on tirerack reviews, sounds like there's some issues with treadwear, so I'll probably go up in tire pressure to avoid the tires wearing out at the shoulders, etc.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

TypeSH said:


> I was originally looking at a 2019 S w/DA that had the Giti tires. First time I've ever seen them. Apparently Singapore based (so at least they're not off-brand questionable quality Chinese tires, but still, I'd never heard of them before either). Many of the 17" wheel equipped S and SE's seem to have the Giti's.
> 
> My Tig happened to have the Bridgestone Ecopias, but based on tirerack reviews, sounds like there's some issues with treadwear, so I'll probably go up in tire pressure to avoid the tires wearing out at the shoulders, etc.


My 18 SE has Continental ProContacts. 

If I decide to lease another Tig and I see it has Giti's Ill refuse delivery. If you think Im going from a car with Continentals or Pirelli's to....Giti's...youre out of your damned mind.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

rkfast said:


> My 18 SE has Continental ProContacts.
> 
> If I decide to lease another Tig and I see it has Giti's Ill refuse delivery. If you think Im going from a car with Continentals or Pirelli's to....Giti's...youre out of your damned mind.


Fair enough. I assume you have 4Motion? I've only ever seen the Continentals on the 4Motion equipped models, but maybe that's coincidence. I think the Continentals are the best of the OE tires that the Tig with 17" wheels could come with. I'm happy enough with getting Bridgestones though. 

But to your point, jury is out on the Giti's, I don't know enough about them to feel confident about getting those.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hankook Ventus S1 Noble2 on 2019 SEL-P R Line with 4Motion. Seemed fine on some of the snow we got this winter. Have had Continentals and Toyo before with previous cars. Did swap out the original equipment Toyos on a Highlander for Pirelli’s. I’ll ride them out, but what do most people seem to go to after OE tires in an A/S make and model?


Sent while on the run


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

TypeSH said:


> I've only ever seen the Continentals on the 4Motion equipped models, but maybe that's coincidence.


I have a FWD SE that came with Continentals. I believe that VW just uses whatever tire happen to be convenient as the car goes down the assembly line. I suspect that VW buys tires in bulk from many vendors and they use them semi randomly. Their only real consideration seems to be to use the same brand of tire on all 4 wheels on the same car. I have seen new VWs with Continentals, Michelins, Hankooks, and several other tire brands. It appears to be mostly "luck of the draw" as to what tire brand is on your car.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

My 2019 SE 4motion came with Giti tires on the factory wheels. I only have 1 day of experience with them though as I bought a set of 19" R-line Trenton wheels the second day I had the car. The new wheels have Hankook tires.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I have a FWD SE that came with Continentals. I believe that VW just uses whatever tire happen to be convenient as the car goes down the assembly line. I suspect that VW buys tires in bulk from many vendors and they use them semi randomly. Their only real consideration seems to be to use the same brand of tire on all 4 wheels on the same car. I have seen new VWs with Continentals, Michelins, Hankooks, and several other tire brands. It appears to be mostly "luck of the draw" as to what tire brand is on your car.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Wow, Don, your a genius.......


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Their only real consideration seems to be to use the same brand of tire on all 4 wheels on the same car.


Hahaha! That was good. At least it seems they got that right!


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

Absolutely junk in the winter. They are Giti's first consumer car tire since they generally make commercial truck tires. Had I known they were going to be so bad I would've told them to put something else on it or upgraded to the larger wheels. 

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nitr01 said:


> Absolutely junk in the winter.....


So, how have you made this comparison to other make tires under the same conditions? You have data?


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I have heard of almost every tire company out there but this is the first I have heard of Giti.


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

If you don't like the your Giti tires, take a paint pen and color the G,t and i i in the name. You instantly have Gti tires. That sounds way better then Giti, right? HaHa


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Got them on ours too. With less than 150 miles on it, I have not noticed any issues. Generally cheap tires tend to suck at wet braking, wet handling and in the snow. I expect to see snow in a couple of weeks in the Sierras, so I will see how they do. I usually swap out cheap tires for high performace all-seasons (I have Bridgestone RE980AS on my Passat, love them) but I will wait on the Tiguan as I would like to upgrade the wheels at least to 18" if not 19" in the future. We have not had measurable snow/ice in a couple of years here, but one of the last storms did drop 9" in town.


----------



## EyeNoCars (Jan 26, 2013)

*Giti Tires*

Giti is a Singapore based tire company, reportedly the 11th largest global tire manufacturer. They just built a facility in South Carolina to avoid import ramifications (no political overtones from me). I’m of the camp that when I see cheap tires... I assume. When I look at a used car with a healthy set of Michelins, well...


----------



## spriteun4 (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like we'll be seeing a lot more giti tires around. they seem to do some motorsports stuff so they probably aren't just junk, more so a name we just aren't familiar with.
https://www.bizjournals.com/charlot...-to-roll-out-on-two-volkswagen-models-in.html


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

This is where VW has to step up, better tires, especially on the performance models like the GTI/GLI.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

David9962000 said:


> This is where VW has to step up, better tires, especially on the performance models like the GTI/GLI.


How is the Giti not a "better tire"?


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Well winter they're gonna be awful - like every all season tire.


Have to disagree with that blanket statement. We have had many all season tires that have done well in the snow. We have also had about that same amount of terrible ones too. Often you can tell by looking at the tread design if they will be bad in snow. Best ones ever were an inexpensive tire store brand on a fwd Toyota Celica. It was unstoppable in the snow. We have never needed to have winter/snow tires in 40 years of vehicle ownership. Now we bought a 4 motion and we have to get winter tires??? Um, no.




Nitr01 said:


> Absolutely junk in the winter. They are Giti's first consumer car tire since they generally make commercial truck tires. Had I known they were going to be so bad I would've told them to put something else on it or upgraded to the larger wheels.


 Definitely disappointed with the Giti's snow performance. If we get a second Tig, demanding it not have the Giti tires will be part of the deal or they'll have to cut another $500 off the price so the Gitis can be replaced with something better. The irony is Giti's marketing points out the features the tire has for better snow performance, :facepalm:. Fail.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hankook Ventus S1 Noble2 on 2019 SEL-P R Line with 4Motion. Seemed fine on some of the snow we got this winter. Have had Continentals and Toyo before with previous cars. Did swap out the original equipment Toyos on a Highlander for Pirelli’s. I’ll ride them out, but what do most people seem to go to after OE tires in an A/S make and model?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


I have these in mine too. They actually rate well comparatively. I like them. They dont squeal, they grip like an SOB, brake and handle well in the rain. A quiet and fairly smooth ride (from a 40 series tire) is a bonus.

Mine are pushing 20k miles now. So far, I haven't found anything better for replacements.

These are far better than the horrible hankooks that came on my 14 passat tdi.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Just finished a nearly 6K road trip. They are a bit noisy on the certain highways but they were great in the rain and good in the 2-3" of snow we were hit with in the Sierras.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The GitiComfort XA1 215/65r17 are made in China.

iirc, UTQG of 680 A A.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hankook Ventus S1 Noble2 on 2019 SEL-P R Line with 4Motion. Seemed fine on some of the snow we got this winter. Have had Continentals and Toyo before with previous cars. Did swap out the original equipment Toyos on a Highlander for Pirelli’s. I’ll ride them out, but what do most people seem to go to after OE tires in an A/S make and model?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run



Cant comment on gitis, but I can say o have about 20k on my noble s1s. From my research and experience, these are really good tires. I usually replace all my tires with toyos, but my sel-p rline will remain on the hankooks. They are miles better than what came on the '13 and '14 passat SEs. Those were hancraps.

The contis on my wife's atlas sel-p are also nice. A bit louder than the noble s1s.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

We've had significant amounts of rain here in the Denver area with lots of standing water. So far, so good with the Gitis resistance to hydroplaning.
No major complaints on these tires having logged about 7K miles in 3 months.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

We just had our third major snowfall of the season (11'' here in Denver) and again, I'm quite pleased with the way the Giti's have performed at 19K miles.
Traction and braking are above average on packed snow and frozen snow. For even better traction I've been using "snowflake" mode which reduces
power and raises the starting gear to 2nd or 3rd. At this time I'm reluctant to buy dedicated snow tires even though every car I've had in the past
had them. Whether it's the tires or all of the traction controls, I'm not sure. But probably a combo of both.
:snowcool:


----------



## 2012 VW EOS Komfort (Sep 28, 2016)

*Perelli*



schagaphonic said:


> Ive noticed that my new 2019 SE has Giti brand tires. The salesman didn't know anything about them. I never heard of the brand before. I wander if they just ran out of Bridgestone and Pirellis on the assembly line. Google search shows them as the world's #11 tire mfr. So far, they seem fairly quiet and have an acceptable ride and handling. Running recommended 41psi. When I first check them they were inflated to 55psi !!!:facepalm: Obviously, this detail was not checked at the dealer and possibly occurred from elevation change when the car was shipped to Denver from Houston.
> 
> Curious about expected treadwear and winter traction experiences.


Pirelli makes Giti tires


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

2012 VW EOS Komfort said:


> Pirelli makes Giti tires


Can you post a link or provide other confirmation of that statement?

From the Giti website https://gitiusa.com/about-giti-usa/ 

About Giti Tire

Singapore-based Giti Tire Group, one of the largest tire companies in the world, has been in the tire business since 1951. Giti Tire operates eight manufacturing plants and produces a broad range of tire products, serving major original equipment vehicle manufacturers, auto service outlets, tire dealers and consumers in more than 130 countries worldwide.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I see no connection to Pirelli.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giti_Tire


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

When I started looking at Tiguans I noticed the Giti tires. For whatever reason the 2019 SEL I bought with a May 19 build date came with Goodyear Assurance tires. Guess I lucked out.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Performance-wise, I've been happy with my Gitis. At 1/32 of wear at 23K miles, the guy at Discount Tire was impressed.

However...with 2 screws lodged near the sidewall, one tire has to be replaced. The nearest replacement tire in Discount Tire's stock is in CA, and I'm in Denver.

My dealer has one tire being shipped from another dealership and it should be here this Monday, but I'm rethinking the scenario of "what if this happens again when I'm traveling cross-country?" The tires are inexpensive but there's very little stock of Gitis anywhere (except Indonesia!) I'm looking at alternatives for all 4 tires.


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

My 2020 SEL 4MO came with Pirelli Scorpion Verde All-Seasons. I did notice at the dealership that some come with Continental's (same SEL trim/4MO) so I assume it's based on manufacturing location and availability on that brand each one gets from the factory...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Superchud said:


> My 2020 SEL 4MO came with Pirelli Scorpion Verde All-Seasons. I did notice at the dealership that some come with Continental's (same SEL trim/4MO) so I assume it's based on manufacturing location and availability on that brand each one gets from the factory...


What tires you get also depends on the size.

VW only gets the Giti tires for the 17" wheel.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

So, for about $130 installed, I'll probably stick with the Gitis.

If I can get another 10K miles or more, it's worth it.

Can someone tell me a worst case scenario if I were to choose one identical spec tire such as a Conti or Bridgetone mixed with 3 Gitis?


----------



## pastacor (Jun 8, 2015)

Curious question, if anyone knows. I'm rolling up the 5k mile mark.

I have the Gita tires as well, and I'm guessing they should follow a 5k mile rotation like previous tires I've bought? If so, is rotate/balance included with the vehicle purchase via the dealer? If I have to pay, I'll get a package at my local tire shop instead.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

pastacor said:


> Curious question, if anyone knows. I'm rolling up the 5k mile mark.
> 
> I have the Gita tires as well, and I'm guessing they should follow a 5k mile rotation like previous tires I've bought? If so, is rotate/balance included with the vehicle purchase via the dealer? If I have to pay, I'll get a package at my local tire shop instead.


If you purchased a service package or if it's noted on your purchase invoice, then yes.

If like me, it's a NO and must be paid for, as I rolled it into my last oil change to save me time going to a tire shop.
I've done the rotation at 10K and 20K and the Discount Tire guy remarked how the tires were wearing so evenly.

BTW, I got the damaged Giti tire replaced by my dealer for $131.00. Considering they washed the car and topped off my empty washer fluid, I'm happy with the price.


----------



## trgfunds (Jan 8, 2004)

Giti tires is now the new OEM supplier for many new VW products as they have recently completed the quality audit at their new US plant. I suspect this was done as a hedge against currency and trade tariff possibilities. They are now the OEM tire for the Tiguan and Passat at least for 2019+ 

see here:

https://gitiusa.com/2019/01/giti-vw-supplier/

They seem to have good specs for OE performance and good wear characteristics. Although they are too new to have a decent track record. I'd buy them at half the price of a michelin or continental.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

trgfunds said:


> Giti tires is now the new OEM supplier for many new VW products as they have recently completed the quality audit at their new US plant. I suspect this was done as a hedge against currency and trade tariff possibilities. They are now the OEM tire for the Tiguan and Passat at least for 2019+
> 
> see here:
> 
> ...


There's the GT Radial brand under Giti that's been out for a while.


----------



## 2wheelgnr (Mar 23, 2021)

Both my 2020 Passat R line had them new and now my wifes used 2018 Passat R Line as well had them put on before sale... so we will see...so far seem fine but i as well have never heard of them so have nothing to compare too...will rotate em take care of them and so far ride quality fine.

seems like if I wanted them again I would have to get from Dealer as I dont see them sold anywhere else around here?!


----------



## Aluminum_Falcon (May 9, 2021)

Just picked up a 2021 Tiguan SE, of course equipped with Giti’s. The other two Tigs that rolled off the truck with it have Giti tires as well. So far in 15 miles of driving, they have a little road noise compared to my Bridgestones currently on my Alltrack and the Mazama Reputation tires (surprisingly good Les Schwab store brand) on the Impreza I traded in. I’m not sure if anyone has tried them, but I think I want to replace the Gitis with the Falken Wildpeak A/T trail, to get a little more off roady but still good on the highway.


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

schagaphonic said:


> Ive noticed that my new 2019 SE has Giti brand tires. The salesman didn't know anything about them. I never heard of the brand before. I wander if they just ran out of Bridgestone and Pirellis on the assembly line. Google search shows them as the world's #11 tire mfr. So far, they seem fairly quiet and have an acceptable ride and handling. Running recommended 41psi. When I first check them they were inflated to 55psi !!!🤦 Obviously, this detail was not checked at the dealer and possibly occurred from elevation change when the car was shipped to Denver from Houston.
> 
> Curious about expected treadwear and winter traction experiences.


My '21 SE came with Gitis and I considering changing them to Michelins. However, the Gitis are very low noise and very smooth at highway speeds so I decided to keep them.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

If anyone caught the last 24 Hours of Nurburgring you wouldve seen the sponsored car.

Giti Successfully Debuts First Ever All-Female Nürburgring Racing Team - Giti USA


----------



## aqwalung (11 mo ago)

schagaphonic said:


> Ive noticed that my new 2019 SE has Giti brand tires. The salesman didn't know anything about them. I never heard of the brand before. I wander if they just ran out of Bridgestone and Pirellis on the assembly line. Google search shows them as the world's #11 tire mfr. So far, they seem fairly quiet and have an acceptable ride and handling. Running recommended 41psi. When I first check them they were inflated to 55psi !!!🤦 Obviously, this detail was not checked at the dealer and possibly occurred from elevation change when the car was shipped to Denver from Houston.
> 
> Curious about expected treadwear and winter traction experiences.


My original 2018 Tiguan had Pirelli Scorpions. I replaced it with another 2018 Tiguan after it was hit/totalled. The new one had the Giti Comfort tires and I thought the handling with them was kind of soft/floaty compared to the Pirelli's. I just noticed your post saying the pressure should be 41psi. Mine had been set to 36psi. Maybe that explains my issue. So, they're supposed to be 41psi?


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Too many Chinese connections. Not for me.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

schagaphonic said:


> So, for about $130 installed, I'll probably stick with the Gitis.
> 
> If I can get another 10K miles or more, it's worth it.
> 
> Can someone tell me a worst case scenario if I were to choose one identical spec tire such as a Conti or Bridgetone mixed with 3 Gitis?


Do not mix different brands if you can help it and definitely do not mix brands on the same axle. Even though they may have the same size specifications, their handling and traction will not match. You could find yourself swapping ends very quickly in an emergency situation.


----------



## benno-von (Aug 14, 2013)

Diego012 said:


> Too many Chinese connections. Not for me.


What an absolutely ignorant and moronic statement.

My experience with the Gitis in my Tiguan is completely positive. I have taken 2 cross-country road trips with them so far, through the Rockies and the plains. Not a single issue. Mind you, I am a moderate driver (I never go more than 5-10 miles above the limit, and I tend to be cautious), but I never experienced a feeling of uncertainty of where the car was going, or felt it was slipping/sliding. 

Now, are they the best tire? Of course not. But they have turned out to be pretty decent in my experience. I thought about changing them, but once the car had them on for a few weeks, after we bought it, I decided to give them a shot and perhaps save a few bucks. I am not disappointed.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

benno-von said:


> What an absolutely ignorant and moronic statement.
> 
> My experience with the Gitis in my Tiguan is completely positive. I have taken 2 cross-country road trips with them so far, through the Rockies and the plains. Not a single issue. Mind you, I am a moderate driver (I never go more than 5-10 miles above the limit, and I tend to be cautious), but I never experienced a feeling of uncertainty of where the car was going, or felt it was slipping/sliding.
> 
> Now, are they the best tire? Of course not. But they have turned out to be pretty decent in my experience. I thought about changing them, but once the car had them on for a few weeks, after we bought it, I decided to give them a shot and perhaps save a few bucks. I am not disappointed.


I would have no issues purchasing them.


----------



## Grimace10 (8 mo ago)

My Giti Tire decided to have a blowout while parked on Thursday night. I thought maybe someone slash my tire, dealership confirmed it was a blow out Based on the status of the inside of the tire and the irregular shape of the hole on the sidewall. If I were driving when this happened I’d be dead, so I’m not really happy with VW right now.


----------



## GmanFL1 (11 mo ago)

Grimace10 said:


> My Giti Tire decided to have a blowout while parked on Thursday night. I thought maybe someone slash my tire, dealership confirmed it was a blow out Based on the status of the inside of the tire and the irregular shape of the hole on the sidewall. If I were driving when this happened I’d be dead, so I’m not really happy with VW right now.


You really think you would be dead if your tires blew out while driving? Thats being a little dramatic, don't you think.

LOL I've had tires blow out on me on the highway...on a motorcycle and I'm still here.


----------

